

Type "Google" and hit enter on Bing - manishm

Type "Google" and hit enter on http://bing.com
======
mostlystatic
What is supposed to happen? Looks normal to me: <http://imgur.com/6XA69iv>

~~~
khyryk
<http://i.imgur.com/0PPF7Ws.png>

------
manishm
Google hits back, Gmail Blue: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr4JwPb99qU>

